# Jobs for English/Arabic Speakers in Portugal



## mj4mj (Sep 7, 2011)

Hi,

Me and my Portuguese wife are currently planning to move to Portugal and I was wondering if there are any job opportunities for English/Arabic speakers?

I have 7 years experience mostly in Sales. Marketing and PR with a Solid IT background, Where i think that speaking the language is some times more important than the skill!

So I would very much appreciate any help or guidance in this matter.

Thanks,
Mohammed


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

This subject is already being covered.

If you look at this link there is some information there already 

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/po...670-information-technology-jobs-portugal.html


----------

